
Show HN: YouTube, Vimeo and Twitch Bundled in a Universal API - git12
https://cloudrail.com/integrations/interfaces/Video
======
git12
This is our latest universal interface. We've bundled YouTube, Vimeo and
Twitch into one single API. So for example the function uploadVideo() works
exactly the same for YouTube as it does for Vimeo. Looking forward to hear
your feedback!

